# Finally! Pics of completed outside..



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The wheels have been in the garage for six months- finally got the tires on and the first chance I get to take a picture and upload- it's raining- wouldn't ya know it?

Anyway- The car's outside cosmetics are done- RKII's are FINALLY on! :thumbup:


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks sharp!!!!!!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RKs rock. As I now really appreciate the "bolted" look, I've grown to like the RKIIs even better. :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

PhilH said:


> RKs rock. As I now really appreciate the "bolted" look, I've grown to like the RKIIs even better. :thumbup:


Ditto!

Bolts are there for other reasons than the look, you can change the outside part of the rim if damaged, much cheaper than replacing the entire wheel. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KCLARK (Jul 2, 2003)

Are those M5 mirrors? If so, where did you get them? Trying to find some M5 mirrors that are resonably priced.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

KCLARK said:


> Are those M5 mirrors? If so, where did you get them? Trying to find some M5 mirrors that are resonably priced.


They are BMW parts M5 mirrors. They WERE NOT reasonably priced even at jobber (paint shop in this case) discount. I did buy the aspheric, electrochormatic mirror glass used from the same guy who sold me the wheels. THAT was what made the bargain- $200 for the pair as opposed to ~$500 from BMW.


----------

